# The necessity of dioramas.



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Let's face it.In most circumstances,dioramas add life to a kit,and perhaps dioramas,in the end,are as important as the kits themselves.At times,I have seen dioramas that attracted even more stares than the kits themselves.There is a thing that makes me sad in the modeling world,especially in the 1/24th and 1/25th scale automobile kit world.The fact is that although the manufacturers offer a wide variety of automobile kits,almost none of them offer any figure kits.My favorite ensemble of figure kits would be a set or two of about 10 to 12 figures of the 1950's and 1960's.If possible with optional body parts.They would sell well,I am sure of it.The figures are important in the sense that they are part of the diorama,as well as encourage the construction of dioramas.If you think the same way I do,contact the major kit manufacturers and let them know how you feel about this.They will probably never release any figure sets unless you write to them.The best scene I would imagine doing would be to create a whole street front with 2 dimensional houses(fronts)only in the background as well as yards and street in front of the house,with the exception perhaps of a 3 dimensional garage with car in it.This diorama built from scratch,of course.Balsa for the houses,and various other material for the rest.Switching and moving cars and figures once in a while in the diorama would be a great idea in order to keep the diorama alive.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I tend to use the Preiser figures and the few Tamiya figures for 1:25 or smaller scales. They are easily modifiable. But yes. More styrene scale figures would be immensely appreciated! Like the Tamiya 1:35 figs for their military dioramas--often have many different options for limbs, head, and accessories.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

back when i was building armor and military kits i liked picking up those Tamiya figs . they really added to a kit and made ya want to expand into a whole scene . 
i agree, models of any sort look better in a setting ,be it a vignette or full diorama . i guess it's ( to me anyway ) from starting out on the Aurora monster kits that makes me want to do this .
i like what Jimmy Flintstone has to offer in the 1/25 figure area . one of these days i'm gonna nab those Munster figs and build that Koach i got sittin' in the closet .
hb


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Tamiya offers quite a few 1/24 scale figures geared toward automotive dioramas (pit crews, drivers, pedestrians, etc), but except for one driver set, I don't think any are period specific. If you want the correct style of dress from the '50's or '60's, you'd have to do a little customizing. Not especially difficult at that scale...

Yes, Jimmy Flintstone also offers a lot of really interesting figures in the 1/24 - 1/25 scale size. Only complaint I have (mind you, I haven't seen any first-hand in about 3 years) is the castings were occassionally pretty rough.

All in all, there really *is* a pretty good selection out there, you just hafta know where to look.


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Since I share my stuff on-line a lot it's easier to add the figures digitally. And it saves me hours of painting and I like that because I'm a musician and we all know how lazy they are, LOL.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Jimmy Flintstone figures are great,but cost a lot per figure since they are made of resin.


----------

